# Honda Hs622tcs LED Upgrade



## firemedic (Nov 29, 2014)

Is it possible to upgrade the OEM Headlight to an LED?

If so, how? Simply replace bulb?

Thanks for help!


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

It is very possible if you read through this thread.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...rading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html


----------



## firemedic (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes, thanks I did see that article but was hoping to find something more specific to my snowblower which already has a factory light. So I'll have to install a rectifier by what I've read in this article?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes for the rectifier and also capacitors just read the first post of the thread by Superedge and you can ask him questions should you require more help. Good Luck


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

*Led light*

BUY AND REPLACE UR OLD HONDA LIGHT WITH ONE OF THESE, CALL CREE DIRECT IF YOU HAVE TO BUY ONE FROM THEM... YOU'LL HAVE ALL THE LIGHT YOU NEED.

2X 7inch 36W CREE LED Light Bar Flood Offroad 4WD Truck ATV Boat Work Driving | eBay


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

FLSTN said:


> BUY AND REPLACE UR OLD HONDA LIGHT WITH ONE OF THESE, CALL CREE DIRECT IF YOU HAVE TO BUY ONE FROM THEM... YOU'LL HAVE ALL THE LIGHT YOU NEED.
> 
> 2X 7inch 36W CREE LED Light Bar Flood Offroad 4WD Truck ATV Boat Work Driving | eBay


He may be able to put on a much brighter set of lights than that once he confirms his stator output.


----------

